

Show HN: provision redis with one command - flynfish

Hello fellow hackers! We’re Ryan and Kyle, the chief explorers at Adventure. We’ve recently started on the journey of realizing a better data platform for internet connected applications. What does that mean exactly? Well we want to make it easy to provision, manage, monitor and scale your data infrastructure. Though that’s talking big vision, we’ve definitely started small and could use your help.<p>Can you watch the video on our homepage, add your email if interested, and offer us some feedback here? We’re especially interested in critical feedback. Do you understand what we’re building? Do you like the product idea? Do you want to manage hosted infrastructure from the command line or web interface? You won’t hurt our feelings, so tell it like it is!<p>http://ad.venture.io/<p>p.s. If you sign up, we’ll try and give you access to the alpha stack by the end of the week.<p>Happy Monday!
Adventure
======
cookrn
Other founder here. Looking forward to your feedback.

Clickable: <http://ad.venture.io/>

------
flynfish
And obviously its not Monday, Happy Tuesday!

------
lifeisstillgood
Seriously I am on an iPhone and want to be quiet - please provide a (watch
video or click here for words) description

And since I haven't seen the video yet here is my made up critical comments
based on guesswork

1\. I want programmatic control - so if its not an REST API using a secret
token, I would rather not have to dump out to shell to manage the return
values - is this really from command line - ie am I downloading a binary? Or
do I use curl?

2\. Redis infrastructure? Hosted by you on the other side of the Atlantic. I
love having a redid database on local host it's blazing ly fast - what speed
tests have you got that I can run with one command to compare local and remote

3\. Security with redis is a joke out of the box (I remember some stat about
1/3 of live sites tested had a redis port open on the same host as the www.
How is yours super secure and even more so with the pro plan?

Until I am back with earphones I hope that helps

Ps

You launched - well done, that puts you ahead Keep going

~~~
cookrn
Excellent thoughts -- thanks for sharing.

0) Video: we'll work to add a textual description

1) It is a REST API that the `adv` CLI is interfacing with. It is not yet
ready for generic programmatic usage, but will be in the future.

2) Geographic proximity is important to us too. Even more so running instances
on a local network if possible. Speed tests are a fantastic idea and something
that we'll keep in mind.

3) Right now we are running instances on a non-standard port with all others
blocked. This is not really a security model at all, but we are more
interested in ease of use to gather feedback. We have other ideas about
security that we're looking into.

Thanks again for your input and encouraging words!

